# Chum for redfish / trout



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Has anyone used the store bought (or internet ) dried chum when targeting reds and specs ? I have some nice holes I like to anchor up on and fish the grass flats (when it gets warmer), and have hit and miss luck with live shrimp and lures, but was thinking of throwing a chum bag out this year to see the results.


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Where are the holes? I?ll give it a shot and let you know how it works.


----------



## Kingfish514 (Jan 21, 2009)

I have had the best luck fishing reds when I used chum. While I do not use store bought I am sure it would work. however making your own chum is cheap and easy. 

2-4 cans of jack mackeral broken up by hand

couple loaves of bread broken up by hand

cheap bag of dry cat food

mix all ingredients in a 5 gallon bucket. 

when you get to your spot fill the bucket with water and start laddling out the chum, you will see a slick in a matter of minutes. for whats it worth, this is the same chum that I use for drift fishing in the gulf or fishing the flats. This recipe came from Florida Sportsman several years ago

Good luck


----------



## grassbed hunter (Apr 6, 2008)

all i ever get is nasty ole sharks in my chum slick i have set up chum both in shore and offshore and all i got is sharks and boita i tryed to set up a chum slick in march for cobia thinking that might help draw them to me buy no such luck:usaflag


----------



## diesel84 (Oct 25, 2007)

we used to take a bunch of white trout and cut them up and put them in a bait bucket and throw it in the water and tie it off the back of the boat and it worked awesome, we were having double hook ups one after another. the reds love those white trout. when you do that put some whole white trout out on a circle hook for bait, it works great. good luck CCC


----------

